# Sticky  Booting From USB Devices



## linderman

Offically you still cant boot from a USB hard drive. But you can boot from a USB pen drive aka, flash drive, key chain drive, thumb drive


http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/storage/usb-boot.mspx


make a USB Flash drive bootable

http://ucsu.colorado.edu/~shaher/Bootable_USB.html



*****UPDATE***** YOU *Can* boot XP with a USB External Hard Drive

Here is a method that is claimed to work sucessfully from many message boards. Be warned; its *not a noob adventure*
http://www.ngine.de/index.jsp?pageid=4176


----------

